# Tajon Maltese help!



## sjoh162 (May 23, 2010)

I am new to SM and currently in the process of looking for a pup! :chili: If anyone has a maltese from Tajon can you please post pictures? :ThankYou:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

This section is for help with the actual forum - like uploading pics etc.

You should post this in the breeders section


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This is Soda Pop (Jami's Carbonated Beverage, CGC, CD, RN) bred by Ta-Jon










Tammy has a variety of styles in her kennel. If you are seriously interested then you should speak with her directly about what you are looking for. Don't wait for pictures to show up on her website - give her a call.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!! These are pictures of Tajon puppies in SM public galleries or public threads (some members don't log on all the time):

Coco Noelle
Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - LVLux's Album: Miss Coco "Gabby" Noelle -axp. year old - Picture
Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - LVLux's Album: Miss Coco "Gabby" Noelle -axp. year old - Picture

Paddy:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/99306-paddys-2nd-bday-woofstock-pics.html

Moxie:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/92088-been-while-moxie.html

Lola (post 46):
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/48-news-announcements/105147-2010-sm-banner-photo-submission-2.html

HTH!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I don't have a Tajon pup but I have mailed Tammy before and she was wonderful. Very honest and upfront. I think her dogs are beautiful too!:wub:


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

*Tajon Baby*

Hi there, I just got a Tajon baby FIVE weeks ago today!!!!! I haven't posted in a while because I have been super busy and forget how to post pics. If you want to post your email address I can email you pics, unless someone can give me a quick tip on how to attach pics to a post!!! 

Tammy was absolutely delightful to deal with, very, very caring and attentive to her babies too! She was extremely nice and answered every question I had & was very accomodating!!! I highly recommend her, but like the previous poster said, do not wait for the babies to hit her website, give her a call! I believe when I was getting my baby I remember hearing she as going to have babies ready for their forever homes sometime in June so I would call her!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a tajon pup and I think she is BEAUTIFUL:wub:

Here is a link to my most recent pics:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105650-they-grow-so-fast.html

Tammy is wonderful to deal with and helpful long after your pup comes home.


----------



## sjoh162 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy is from tajon and he's wonderful - sweetest little dog that follows me around giving me kisses all the time. he's turning 3 this weekend and he's perfectly healthy - couldn't be happier with him. i'd fully recommend tajon . 

i don't have too many recent pics, but here's one i got of him last weekend on a walk.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Is the Ta-jon website not working? Only some of the links work for me and they seem to be from a while back. Did they get a new site?




tygrr_lily said:


> paddy is from tajon and he's wonderful - sweetest little dog that follows me around giving me kisses all the time. he's turning 3 this weekend and he's perfectly healthy - couldn't be happier with him. i'd fully recommend tajon .
> 
> i don't have too many recent pics, but here's one i got of him last weekend on a walk.


Ummmm...if that pic isn't reason enough to buy from Ta-jon, then I don't know what is!!! Paddy looks adorable!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Paddy is absolutely adorable!! :wub: 

Thanks for dropping back in with the updated pics. We've missed you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Toby's Mom said:


> Is the Ta-jon website not working? Only some of the links work for me and they seem to be from a while back. Did they get a new site?
> !


For me, I wasn't able to access certain links through the Tajon website itself since last year. I always have to google Tajon puppies and go in that way, instead going to "home" on Tajon and clicking on Puppies. Not sure why.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

princessre said:


> For me, I wasn't able to access certain links through the Tajon website itself since last year. I always have to google Tajon puppies and go in that way, instead going to "home" on Tajon and clicking on Puppies. Not sure why.


 Must be a problem on your computer--their links work for me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooh...it works for me now! I think it got fixed!


----------

